
Fine Bros – Live subscriber count after trying to trademark the word “REACT” - l0c0b0x
https://tfbsubscribers.github.io/
======
nhebb
The Fine Bros do seem like lawyered-up scumbags, but that graph is a classic
example of how to lie with statistics. Thanks to the Y-axis range, the drop
off appears to be substantial, but it's only a 1% drop.

